# Totally Tropicals in Bishop's Stortford Closed down :(



## ale36 (18 Mar 2013)

Just though i come here and express how upset this news has made me
News paper Link Here

 After my 9 year loyalty to this shop i'm now forced to get my stock from else where
 I believe that the recent P@H move to the town might have contributed to this fact, i refuse to get any live stock from there as since it has been open all their fish look really skinny and unhealthy also their signs for live stock undergoing treatment and unable to be sold seem to be on the tanks constantly

the closure of Totally Tropicals might force me away from the hobbie as the nearest reputable fs is 15miles away it might not be far but i won't be able to get there any time during the week due to my work hours and being bussy most weekends 

Has any one had any experiences like this if soo i'd like to hear your view!


----------



## roadmaster (18 Mar 2013)

Was an old woman who ran local mom and pop fish store for twenty year's, and could not compete with Petsmart,Petco, and closed up shop about two year's ago.
Loved her and her store. She alway's had a wide variety of fish , and I enjoyed talking all thing's fish related with her.
Still is one small shop in town but the owner is stuck on the common guppies,platy's,mollie's,etc.
I order may of the fishes I want online,or take road trip's on weekend's to neighboring larger town's with still a few small stores left.


----------

